

A Marketing Plan for Zed Shaw - nwjsmith
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2010/06/marketing-plan-for-zed-shaw.html

======
JeffJenkins
I'm not on twitter so maybe there is something I'm missing, but is there
really no better way to do this than posting /images/ of updates? It seems
like a tweet embedding service would be really easy to write.

~~~
wmf
There are plenty of better ways; Giles just feels like doing it that way.
Maybe you also noticed that the post includes pictures of Lady Gaga and
Britney Spears that don't really contribute to his argument...

------
tshtf
Please, when you post screenshots do not use JPEG. It makes everyone's eyes
hurt.

